# Toilet paper roll - Front or back?



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

Me and my business partner don't see eye to eye on this. My arguement is: The flap must be in the front so it's easier to grab. He says: No, in the back because if it's in front it could hide in the back.

What say you?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, according to Ann Landers, Dear Abby, and Heloise, the three of them say the flap should be in the front, AND that by it being in the front, should you have a guest, it is a "sign" that you welcome company in your home.






Go figure...........


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG FRONT FRONT FRONT!!!!!!

I turn them around if I find them the other way.... even at other peoples houses.

Back is just plain wrong.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Oct 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I turn them around if I find them the other way.... even at other peoples houses.


 

I do the same thing!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

lmao....do you re-fold the triangle if there was one there when you sat?  lol


----------



## pdswife (Oct 2, 2008)

Another vote for front...

and you should let the end hand at least an inch lower than the roll so it's 
easier to grab.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Oct 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> lmao....do you re-fold the triangle if there was one there when you sat? lol


 

I put one there even if there wasn't one there to begin with!  Looks so much "prettier"!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I already fixed thier silly backwards toilet paper, I ain't got time to pretty up the WHOLE bathroom with a triangle!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

To be honest....I just smack the roll and let the paper flail out like a party favor.  So when the flap is in the back, it''s like I'm winding the roll back up.


----------



## GB (Oct 2, 2008)

I read a study one (yes someone actually paid to do a study on this) that said that it is more economical to do it in the front. Less papaer is used that way as opposed to if it were in the back. Even before I read that I always did it in front. Back just seems wrong.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have a kitten/cat, 'from the back' is the only way to go.  Otherwise, you could have a whole roll of TP unrolled on the bathroom floor by a playful feline.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> If you have a kitten/cat, 'from the back' is the only way to go. Otherwise, you could have a whole roll of TP unrolled on the bathroom floor by a playful feline.


 
Or small children.........


----------



## roadfix (Oct 2, 2008)

Front at home:  because it's proper
Back at work:  less waste due to inconvenience


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

You know there's a third way also, according to the way my husband does it.
Standing up on the back of the top toilet tank.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


>


 

I hang it in front, I change it if it's backwards and at my house I just get another roll if my husband has left it on the back of the toilet because after falling down some stairs 5 years ago I can't turn or twist around to reach it if it's behind me.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Me and my business partner don't see eye to eye on this. My arguement is: The flap must be in the front so it's easier to grab. He says: No, in the back because if it's in front it could hide in the back.
> 
> *What say you*?


 
About this thread in general? 


Sears catalog for me 



Front.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, the fact that I have toilet paper in the bathroom means I care about company.......of course you're not getting Charmin here........they don't sell anything so soft.......papyrus is more like it...........


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 2, 2008)

well, I hate to be the party "pooper" (sorry), but back for me. And it annoys me when it is in the front.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Lee, I need some of this:


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

My paper towels and tp are both FRONT!! Anyone else puts it wrong, I'm yelling and turning it around!! That is IF they even bother putting a new one on!! LOL


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright...who voted for the back!?!?


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

The dentist did it.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 2, 2008)

The bigger question....

How much do you use? are the bears on tv right and are we all 
wasting TP?

(no I don't really want to know, LOL)

I am a Front. Back is just inconvenient.

Actually I am an On the Toilet Lid Due to Kittens and Now the Holder is Lost.


----------



## deelady (Oct 2, 2008)

My step mom drilled it into me growing up to have it in front and if company is coming....make a triangle!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> OMG FRONT FRONT FRONT!!!!!!
> 
> I turn them around if I find them the other way.... even at other peoples houses.
> 
> Back is just plain wrong.


I had a boyfriend that used to do that in my house.  Let's just say the relationship did not last that long.  He thought it was funny.  I thought it was disrespectful.  It has to be in the back for me.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a front man myself, but as Andy has stated kittens or tall pups can wipe out a fresh roll in seconds. (my daughters cat enjoyed that sport).
Hey Jeeks, if you find out where the Yankee roll can be purchased, please let us know.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnL said:


> Hey Jeeks, if you find out where the Yankee roll can be purchased, please let us know.


 
Google: Yankees Toilet Paper

It's all over the place. 




.....although I heard alot of NY fans are buying it up this year.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> If you have a kitten/cat, 'from the back' is the only way to go.  Otherwise, you could have a whole roll of TP unrolled on the bathroom floor by a playful feline.


That's probably why my mother taught me back.  We've had dogs, cats, kittens, and small children all ruin rolls when someone put it the wrong way.


----------



## mikki (Oct 2, 2008)

to me it doesn't really matter, but my hubby has to have it in the front. I change it to the back,just to be a pain in the *** and I don't mean once. He'll have it to the front, I'll change it to the back, the next time he goes in he changes it again, then I change it again. The first time I did it that went on the whole day before he realized what was happening


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 2, 2008)

My reasoning for the back is, when i tear it from the front, it keeps on rolling, so i have to 'reroll' it back, but when i tear it from the back, doesnt happen.

And about kittens, kids ... I had a pet prairie dog ( like a big fat chipmunk, size of a football).  Anyway, on the rare occasions she would escape, she went straight for the bathroom, filled her cheeks with a mouth full of toilet paper ( still conencted to the roll, i might add)  and would make her way back to her cage.  I would come home to this ' paper trail' leading from the bathroom to her cage.  That wasnt too bad, but when i saw my shirts, socks, ties .... in the cage aswell, it wasnt too funny anymore.  I guess thats why mom always yelled at me to put my clothes in the haper


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> My reasoning for the back is, when i tear it from the front, it keeps on rolling, so i have to 'reroll' it back, but when i tear it from the back, doesnt happen.


 
You need to work on your "snap" action.  You need to be quick and precise like......like Bruce Lee.


----------



## luvs (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm with front. if i'm somewhere & it's not, i'll flip the roll.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to know ~~ are you all serious that you change how the roll is on in someone else's home you are visiting?  Seriously?


----------



## luvs (Oct 2, 2008)

yep, calllisto! i mean business... literally...


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> OMG FRONT FRONT FRONT!!!!!!
> 
> I turn them around if I find them the other way.... even at other peoples houses.
> 
> Back is just plain wrong.


 
I thought I was the only one who did that!

My mom always did it the other way.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2008)

Over the top please! 

The white variety is very dangerous in the woods....Some idiot will shoot you thinking you are a deer....


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> You need to work on your "snap" action. You need to be quick and precise like......like Bruce Lee.


 
It's all in the wrist!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a two hander.... I spin with one, stop the roll and tear with the other, leaving the roll precisely positioned for next time.
And I'm in the, I would never dream of rearranging anything, even the TP, in someone else's house, category. Even if their way _is_ wrong.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

doesn't work well here.........the paper is nice and crispy and will come right off the roll if you do the table cloth snapping action.... just great for a case of hemorrhoids......so I have a container of diaper wipes sitting nearby........btw I put my toilet paper rolls with the paper in the back........sorry if it's uncouth if but I also am owned by 4 cats and they are very adept at unrolling them..........sorry probably more info than you want to hear.....


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

my daughter once owned a prairie dog........she named him Mercuchio (after the Shakespearean character) and the rest of us called him Damian the Devil).....man that was one mean rascal......there's sometimes a good reason why people give away an animal freely and willingly.......he was a terrible biter and caused nerve damage in my husband's finger.........I'll never forget the night that I was already in bed asleep and I heard this blood curdling scream.......my br is on the first floor, the door is closed, two fans and an ac are on and I hear this and I'm scared right out of the bed..........I run upstairs and sitting in front of my son's well "family jewels"  is Damian........I don't blame Chris  for screaming...the biter was inches away from possibly emasculating him...I ran and got a laundry basket and we trapped the little monster........I'm sure this poor thing had been mistreated early in his life but only my daughter could handle him without getting bitten...he loved her unconditionally without ever biting her.........what happened to him?  well, they have bad eyesight apparently and he got out of his cage one night and fell off the 2nd floor.......I watched it and he kept running......a few days later he went to that great prairie in the sky..........believe me........he was  NOT mourned by any of us except my daugther.......poor thing.......I hear that most of them have great dispositions but this one did not..........probably abused in some way......or a mental breakdown......


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

oh, so that my post is relevant to the topic, yes, Mercuchio, loved toiltet paper, too, and any fabric that he could pull into his cage.......


----------



## Angie (Oct 2, 2008)

Front!!!  My sister-in-law has her tp reversed.  So, every time I go to their house, I flip it!  LOL!  She always knows who did it.  It has turned into a game.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'm a two hander.... I spin with one, stop the roll and tear with the other, leaving the roll precisely positioned for next time.
> And I'm in the, I would never dream of rearranging anything, even the TP, in someone else's house, category. Even if their way _is_ wrong.



Okay, pacanis, you're the only one invited over allowed to use the restroom.  Everyone else the Liberty Gas Station is 2 minutes by car.  

The only house I've ever changed the roll direction in was my dad's and that's because he's a back and that woman that lives with him is a fronter.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

y'all are bad............


----------



## Angie (Oct 2, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Over the top please!
> 
> The white variety is very dangerous in the woods....Some idiot will shoot you thinking you are a deer....


 



That is hilarious!


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2008)

Another vote for front and when they used to have patterned TP it just looked dumb to have the pattern hanging down the back. I wouldn't switch someone ELSE'S though. Just shake my head pityingly...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

In the front.  The only time I ever put mine toward the back is when we have kittens at "that stage" (this last time I had to stop putting a roll on the holder at all), but when they outgrow it, it is back in front.  I have changed it at hotels (after all they are our home while we are there) and at my daughter's, but I wouldn't change it at anyone else's house.  

Some of the hotels we stayed at this year folded it into a point, as some have mentioned, and as weird as it may seem, it made me feel special!  I'm so easy to please!  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, our kittens did, too...........and who wants to use tp that's been on the floor for who knows how long


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Over the top please!
> 
> The white variety is very dangerous in the woods....Some idiot will shoot you thinking you are a deer....


Shouldn't it be ORANGE??? 

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Oct 3, 2008)

It has to be in the front at my house.  That's the rules...and I make the rules!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> yeah, our kittens did, too...........*and who wants to use tp that's been on the floor for who knows how long*


 
Well it's not like you're blowing your nose with it. 
I've respun the roll a couple times when my cat accidently got closed into the bathroom. No biggie. I didn't _notice_ a difference


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

No, but I have a common problem, well known by most women who have been pregnant and given birth to kids.......no sense in playing around with bacteria when you're bleeding though I will roll it up if the paper is laying on top of rest and not in contact with the floor.......sorry,  saw too many scary wee beasties under a microscope in my bacteriology class........


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2008)

Point taken.
I was thinking like a man


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

hahaha!  Don't worry, I knew you were............


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2008)

Heh heh heh. You ever wonder if the bears have scraps about this?

"HARRY! You moved the leaves to the LEFT side of the log again!"

"They're better over there"

"They BELONG on the RIGHT!"

"Whatever"

"You are so sleeping on the hill tonight Mister! Hmph!"


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

hahaha.........Harry what did you think of that southern hunter dish that we ate the other night.......you know, the one who was using camouflaged toilet paper.........wasn't he funny tasting....... look dearest you move the leaves whereever you want them......just don't bug me about it and ask my opinion if you are not going to listen....moving furniture and accessories is in your domain...growllllllllllllll  I'm hungry....what's for dinner by the way????


----------



## pot clanger (Oct 3, 2008)

You all are GENIUS - thanks for the good laugh - much needed!

for the record:  FRONT!  (and I change it around at other's houses too...)


----------



## falcontook (Oct 3, 2008)

lol this poll is hilarious


----------



## miniman (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally, I just put the paper on the hanger - who cares about where the flap is?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2008)

I cannot, nor will I EVER, understand why this is such a popular topic on BB's everywhere.  Honestly.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 3, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I cannot, nor will I EVER, understand why this is such a popular topic on BB's everywhere. Honestly.


 
It's easier to do rather than go to everyones house.   Although, five of those houses would need some adjustment.


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I cannot, nor will I EVER, understand why this is such a popular topic on BB's everywhere.  Honestly.



Because its hilarious that something so trivial is a universal irritant. And really, do many of us really progress beyond bathroom humour? We all like to pretend we do, but come on, we all laugh at fart jokes even though we pretend not to.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

Alix said:


> Because its hilarious that something so trivial is a universal irritant. And really, do many of us really progress beyond bathroom humour? We all like to pretend we do, but come on, we all laugh at fart jokes even though we pretend not to.


I asked my daughter once if every conversation at their house turned to gas and poop every 10 minutes too, and she said yes.  Men!  Oh I know, women are partially responsible, but men seem to thrive on those topics!

Barbara


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2008)

Alix said:


> Because its hilarious that something so trivial is a universal irritant. And really, do many of us really progress beyond bathroom humour? We all like to pretend we do, but come on, we all laugh at fart jokes even though we pretend not to.


i do no such pretending. I proudly proclaim my love for that kind of humor 

Speaking of farts, my daughter has decided those are called #3 as in I just did a #3 (since #1 and #2 were already taken). She also decided #20 means she is tired so now when she is tired she will say "dad I am 20".

I would never change the roll around in someone elses house, but I do at the office. It is usually front at the office anyway so i don't usually have to change it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> It's easier to do rather than go to everyones house.   Although, five of those houses would need some adjustment.


From where I'm sitting 37 of those would have to be adjusted.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 3, 2008)

Front for me, wife puts it in back. I always make sure to turn it around when I see it in the back....

I figure if I can put the toilet seat down each and every time (and I do), she can learn to put it in front...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm obviously dense because I just can't phathom going into someone else's house and moving anything.  That would be like moving the glasses to where the plates belong.  It boggles my mind that people would really do that.


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> That would be like moving the glasses to where the plates belong.


Oh good idea. I am going to start doing that


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

why would flipping a role of tp be like rearranging ones kitchen cabinets?? lol


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> From where I'm sitting 37 of those would have to be adjusted.


 
From where I'm _sitting_.....?


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> It boggles my mind that people would really do that.



What a boring world it would be if we all thought and acted the same huh? I love to see how different we all are. And yet...most of us are bugged by something as teeny as the paper hanging the "wrong" way. LMAO. This is just too funny.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to admit that I would be a little irked (or at least confused) if someone turned my toilet paper around in my house.  Now, if they run out of paper and put a new roll on I don't care how they put it on.  I can always fix it later.

Barbara


----------



## JohnL (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Google: Yankees Toilet Paper
> 
> It's all over the place.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jeekz,
I'll give it a try. I'd love to get a bunch of different teams to irk some of my buddys!!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2008)

While sitting and staring at our double side-by-side toilet paper holder, taking care of business here at my shop a few moments ago, I couldn't help but notice one roll with the flap on the front and the other one in the back.
 Like I said earlier, there's less waste if the flap is in the back.  I pay for these rolls.....like almost $50 for a large case.
Just saying...


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2008)

roadfix said:


> While sitting and staring at our double side-by-side toilet paper holder, taking care of business here at my shop a few moments ago, I couldn't help but notice one roll with the flap on the front and the other one in the back.
> Just saying...


Ying and yang.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 3, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> why would flipping a role of tp be like rearranging ones kitchen cabinets?? lol


Because it's my house and things should be the way I want them, not where some visitor thinks they should be.  If I put the TP with a back flap and you flip it around for your brief stay, to me, it's the same thing as rearranging anything else in my house.  At least Barbara L agrees that it might be "irksome" to have it done to her.  Let me add, it's not like I think you're horrid for doing it, it just boggles my mind that people would do any such thing at someone else's house.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

pacanis said:


>


I hope there is a LOT of air freshener in THAT bathroom!

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2008)

Callisto, its ok for you to be irritated by something even if no one else agrees with you. You are allowed to have your own opinions about things. 

Lordy this thread is making me laugh. LOVE that picture pacanis! And Roadfix...didja happen to notice that the roll most used is the Over hang???? Teeheeheehee!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

Alix said:


> ...didja happen to notice that the roll most used is the Over hang???? Teeheeheehee!


I noticed that too!

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 3, 2008)

Remember the _Married with Children_ episode where Al got his new high performance Fergusen toilet?  Fergie, I believe was his pet name for it.  He had 4 rolls on the wall.  LOL


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually I've decided in my next home I'm putting a toilet paper dispenser on the wall above the tank instead of a towel rack. Than one on the wall next to the toilet. Than I'm gonna put signs above that say... "His"  and "Hers".


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember the Lethal Weapon movie where they put a bomb under his toilet seat...

Maybe he put the roll on 'wrong'....


----------



## ironchef (Oct 3, 2008)

Toilet paper? What's that?


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

my father-in-law was right-handed and my mother-in-law was left handed so when they redid their bathroom he put toilet paper dispensers on either side of the toilet........she didn't know he was going to do that and was quite appreciative..........you know......she had several items in her house that were adjusted or designed for lefties and after using them I can see why they might get frustrated in a right-handed world....like a left--handed spatula and an iron with the cord on the other side.....that iron really bothered me.......ended up placing the cord over my shoulder just to get it out of the way....her paper went in the back

talk about changing things........I fold socks the way my mother taught me which was to put the two cuffs together and then roll down........my sister-in-law came behind me and redid them and tied them into knots....my hubby does, too..........well, I just went right behind her, said a few choice words many of which began with b and redid them again........she never did that again..........I think it's called passive agression


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2008)

Flap in front. It drives me batty when it's backwards. Even Oprah had something about this on her show serveral years back.


----------



## VictorMJr66 (Oct 4, 2008)

I was told that is the way that I would do it by my wife in a mock-marriage in home economics in high school! She was bossy!! Suprised I ever married for real!


----------



## The Z (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually, I used to like the flap in the back but I got switched to a front-flapper. Sometimes I'll do the triangle thing at home and sometimes I'll do it at the homes of others. Just if I'm in the mood. But I wouldn't turn it around unless, as some have said, it's a known _'game_' or something.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 4, 2008)

I never cared about the way others have theirs, but, now, I'm going to check my sisters and see. If they are back, I'm gonna change them and see what they say, hehehehehe


----------

